
A fully functioning PC port of Super Mario 64 has been released online - panda88888
https://www.videogameschronicle.com/news/a-full-mario-64-pc-port-has-been-released/
======
just1visitor
Hi there. First of all, apologies for the privacy invasion. (I tried to
contact you via Github but I'm not sure if you've seen my message).

I was sifting through posts on HackerNews on the book, Building Git (by James
Coglan) and I stumbled upon your thread. I am currently a student, with no
source of income at the moment. However, I have a deep desire to understand
the internal working of Git. In fact, I'm already more than halfway through
ProGit. But the lack of proper guidance/book is hindering my progress to build
the same model from scratch.

Hence, I would be extremely delighted if you could share a copy of the book
(if you still own it). I promise to pay it forward.

Let me know if this would be possible. My email id is just1visitor@gmail.com.

Let me know if I should take down this post! In any case, thanks for helping
people out!

Looking forward to your response!

------
aspenmayer
The source code leaks are the real story. I believe this release is a proof of
concept of the creator’s capabilities with access to the console source code.

‘According to various sources, over two terabytes of data was allegedly leaked
onto the anonymous forum 4chan over the weekend, including the original source
code for Nintendo 64, GameCube and Wii.

‘The data could, in theory, be used to create illegal clone hardware able to
run software and operate exactly like the original systems.‘

